# Socionics in depth explanation of Extraverted Intuition



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Socionics : Extraverted Intuition as Leading Function

What do you think about the description, for myself it's extremely accurate, but I want to see the opinions of other ENTPs/ENFPs. I'll post it on their (ENFP) forum also.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

> types experience large fluctuations in their energy state, from great enthusiasm and dynamism to complete physical inertia. In the latter state they can spend the entire day inside, ignoring the things they are supposed to do, even if there are no groceries in the house and they are starving. They tend to routinely recognize physical sensations too late (hunger, illness, physical discomfort, pain, etc.)


This for sure...



> This state can also be induced by sharing "interesting facts" — information that is intriguing in and of itself and not is not necessarily immediately applicable to anything. In a extraverted intuition state, the collective focus is on the content and potential of thoughts and ideas — not on the manner they are presented in, their correctness according to established systems, or the status and authority of who is expressing the idea.


And this too... but I know that sometimes I can be kinda focused on "correctness" if something isn't precise enough for me, or if someone is saying something that doesn't make sense. I tend to ask excessive, "weird" questions in order to get what someone "really means" out of their mumbo jumbo... and I guess most people are actually thankful for it.


All in all... interesting description, but nothing I haven't really read before. Also, I can't say I personally relate to all of it, but most of it fits me in one way or another.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

That's a very good description of Ne IMO. Not that different from MBTI.


----------

